# Que tiendas Online???



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Hola raza, últimamente he tenido muchos problemas con la aduana mexicana, 
básicamente he descubierto a la mala, que aparentemente todo producto textil, que no sea proveniente de USA, es declarado por el gobierno Mexicano como contrabando chino. Es decir que los 200dols que me eche en jerseys de Chain Reaction Cycles, se los clavara alguien en la aduana, pk yo no acepte la recepción del paquete y CRC tampoco que se regresara, pues la aduana queria cobrar 400usd (sobre el impuesto por ser un paquete de mas de 100usd) solo para entregar el paquete. :madmax: 

Esto ya me paso hace un mes con una sudadera de regalo que me enviaron de Alemania, donde la aduana queria que le pagara 7000mxn  para recoger el paquete :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ::madmax: :madmax: :nono: 

obviamente agradeci el regalo en Alemania y pague el envio de regreso, para que la aduana no se clavara el paquete.

Otra cuestion es, que me ha resultado increiblemente mas complicado comprar en linea en tiendas gringas de lo que me habria imaginado a mi retorno a este nuestro bello pais...:skep: 

Fuera de JensonUSA, basicamente solo he podido comprar en REI outdoor y fuera de ahi o no me quieren enviar paquetes a mexico, o los quieren enviar por UPS con un costo de 70dols.... lo que al final de cuentas viene saliendo mas caro, que comprar aqui (si uno encuentra lo que busca en mexico, cosa que normalmente no es facil).

Por ello, me interesaría saber de que tiendas online han comprado sin problemas de pago, o envio, o trato.

Que les parece si hacemos una lista?


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Jenson USA 
aunque a veces podrian tener mejores precios, como otras online, sin embargo nunca he tenido un problema con ellos en cuestion de envios a mexico. Utilizan normalmente FEDEX, con un buen costo. Paquetes con todo y envio que sean marcados en mas de 100USD pagan impuesto aduanal. Recientemente por uno de 180usd (envio incluido) tuve que pagar 500mxn para su recepcion.

Y deberian tener un programa de cliente frecuente porque va que les compro muy seguido...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pricepoint, sólo envían por UPS y pagué 800 pesos de impuestos por unos shorts y otras cosas que pedí hace tiempo. 

La verdad lo mejor es que envíen todo por USPS el problema es que no recuerdo la tienda que los envíe por ese medio.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Pricepoint tiene muy buenos precios no cabe duda, pero solo envia como dices por UPS con un costo de aprox 70usd... es demasiado, y el costo del envio agrega al impuesto de importacion tambien.

JensonUSA usa FEDEX y nunca he pagado mas de 25USD cuando ha sido algun paquete grande...

Ese es el problema de Pricepoint...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Una pequeña y tal vez inocente sugerencia... ¿y si compran las cosas en México? Si, si, si, si, si, ya sé: no hay surtido, no hay lo que buscan, no hay quien lo venda, si lo venden se tardan mucho tiempo en conseguirlo, es más caro, etc., etc., etc.

Ahora que si vemos el vaso medio lleno, se ahorran los impuestos y mordidas que aplican a discreción los aduaneros mexicanos, el costo de envío (con lo cual muchas veces ya se está pagando más que aquí), se apoya a la economía mexicana y lo cierto es que hoy en día la diferencia en precio ya no es tanta y muchas tiendas pueden conseguir muchas cosas aunque, claro, tomará algún tiempo.

Es solo un poco de actitud lo que se requiere. Ahora que a final de cuentas, como decía un conocido, "cada quien sus ondas"...


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

no se trata blatido de no comprar en Mexico, ni de iniciar un debate al respecto, sino de crear una lista constructiva de quien ha tenido que experiencias con x tienda gringa online....


lo que mencionas de comprar en mexico puede crear un debate sin fin... dejemoslo para otro thread...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

cesalec said:


> no se trata blatido de no comprar en Mexico, ni de iniciar un debate al respecto, sino de crear una lista constructiva de quien ha tenido que experiencias con x tienda gringa online....
> 
> lo que mencionas de comprar en mexico puede crear un debate sin fin... dejemoslo para otro thread...


Precisamente por eso mencioné que lo mío era una simple sugerencia, y como tal, se toma o se deja y tan-tan. Se puede continuar con la lista sin problema alguno... es más, hago mi aportación: www.speedgoat.com


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Excelente, has comprado con ellos?? que tal es el servicio?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Jenson es una garantia.

He tenido MUY buena suerte con Chainreaction en Inglaterra, pero ahi conviene mas comprar cosas caras o un volumen mayorcito porque el envio minimo es de ~35usd.

Hace poco compre de bikewagon.com y todo bien. Sin problema.

He comprado tambien en wheelworld y todo bien.

De las tienditas chicas pues esta redbarnbicycles.com, bikerbob.com, mtnhighcyclery.com. De todos ellos sin queja. Su pagina web no tiene nada y eso puede descorazonar un poco, pero es cuestion de tirarles un e-mail y pedir lo que sea.

A Chad de redbarn yo suelo tomar los codigos de producto de BTI (cuando el producto los tiene) y se los doy. Asi el sabe que cotizar exactamente. 

Aca en Mexico tambien hay muchas tiendas buenas... Esta el Eyderman y su prydecycles, Abel de Soho Bikes anque despues haya que andarlo correteando y muy poca gente lo sabe, pero Benotto vende en linea o por telefono. Ellos tienen buenos precios en Shimano.

A todos ellos les he comprado sin broncas... 

Hay que perderle el miedo a ebay... ahi compre unos adaptadores para una prensa de baleros de direccion, he comprado hasta cuadros (no para mi).

Cuando estaba en el DF, trataba de comprar las cosas localmente y cuando no salia el negocio, pues ya buscaba del otro lado.

La ropa no tiene sentido traerla de afuera por los motivos ya expuestos por cesalec, aparte que hay que probartela. Zapatos, ni se diga aunque estes muy seguro de tu talla. Camaras, cables, etc... mejor en la tiendita.

En mi caso, ahora que vivo en Tampico, me conviene mas traer todo de fuera, porque igual no tengo tiendas a la mano.

Usen tiendas que envien por USPS. Si pueden, paguen el Express Mail International. El costo minimo es de 25USD, si no mal recuerdo y el volumen que paga eso es suficiente para una multiplicacion, un par de llantas y asi... siempre y cuando no pese un quintal. Casi siempre tarda unos 10 dias naturales a la puerta de tu casa y tiene codigo de rastreo. Se puede rastrear hasta la frontera/aduana en el USPS y despues por Sepomex.

Esta el Priority Mail International... pero ese no tiene rastreo y tarda mas. La diferencia son como 10 dolares, asi que no tiene mucho sentido ahorrarselos.

Y como siempre... hay que planear. Cuando compres un juego de frenos, pide un juego de balatas de repuesto, Baleros, partes de desgaste... todo hay que planearlo en la medida de lo posible para no tener que comprar de emergencia.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Redbarn Cycles y Mountain High Cyclery, ambos manejan excelentes precios, y pueden enviar por USPS... o por el servicio que quieras.

Sus paginas no tienen nada de información, pero echales un email y te consiguen casi lo que sea, siempre cuando lo maneje BTI, o sea de una marca boutique respetable. A decir verdad, pocas cosas son las que no puedes encontrar con ellos. Ademas de que el servicio es personalizado y te pueden ayudar con dudas o sugerencias.

Suerte,

D.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

si la verdad Chain Reaction Cycles, es de lo mejor que hay, pero tienes que estar en europa, sino es un problema, bueno realmente con la aduana Mexa todo es un problema.... ahh como extrano CRC.:cryin:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

disculpen la ignorancia pero que es BTI?


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Muchas tiendas en Ebay ofrecen envio a travez de USPS, solo es cosa de que tengan lo que necesitas y pagarlos por medio de Paypal.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Es un distribuidor americano de partes de bici, es creo, uno de los dos distribuidores mas grandes de usa, y casi todas las tiendas le compran a ellos.

www.bti-usa.com


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

lalocotequinta said:


> Muchas tiendas en Ebay ofrecen envio a travez de USPS, solo es cosa de que tengan lo que necesitas y pagarlos por medio de Paypal.


laloco tu estas en USA no? Pk la mayoria aun con Paypal solo envia a direcciones registradas en USA... es por eso que casi no compro en ebay.com , en europa no tenia problemas... bueno alla todo funciona mas facil con la integracion europea... se puede pedir de casi cualquier pais sin pagar impuestos de importacion,....:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

cesalec said:


> laloco tu estas en USA no? Pk la mayoria aun con Paypal solo envia a direcciones registradas en USA... es por eso que casi no compro en ebay.com


Pues yo no he tenido broncas... mi direccion es de Mexico. He pagado incluso a Chainreaction con paypal.

Creo la verificacion de tu direccion es un servicio que solicitas a Paypal... ellos te hacen un cargo a tu tarjeta que genera un codigo en tu estado de cuenta. Usas ese codigo para hacer la verificacion y ellos te reembolsan el cargo.

Despues de eso, ya puedes pagar sin mas limites que los que tenga tu tarjeta con el banco.

Creo que Tacubaya ha pedido cosas de starbike.de... buenos precios en Shimano y Schwalbe.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

universalcycles
treerfortbikes
bikeman
jensonusa

todos sin problemas...peeeerooo nunca con envio directo a Mexico...siempre a la frontera....cuando tengo unas cosillas las busco....o alguien me hace el favor de traerlas...o en el peor de los casos pago el 18% del costo y lo traen a MTY...no es precisamente lo que el OP pedia...pero es otra opción.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

pues yo no me he atrevido a comprar en el otro lado y mandar hasta mi casa... pero cada que leo estos threads, me dan ganas....

yo conozco una tienda en Greencastle, Indiana, pero no se si envien hasta aca, le voy a comentar al dueño

en mi caso, haciendo cuentas, sale igual o a veces mas caro comprar alla, por que aunque compro y mando a McAllen TX... el viaje + TODAS LAS P_NDEJADAS que acabo comprando... sale peor


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

He comprado infinidad de cosas en Competitive Cyclist y nunca he tenido problemas. Anteriormente solo enviaban por UPS, ahora también lo hacen a través de USPS. También he adquirido muchos artículos en e-bay y me los enviado a México sin problema alguno. Otra tienda en la que usualmente compro piezas y envían a México a través de USPS es Speedgoat.com. Y finalmente, el año pasado compré varias cosas en ChainReaction y fue una muy buena experiencia.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

He pedido cosas de Jenson, Starbike, Larry, Chad, Chain Reaction y todo ha llegado sin problemas.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*bikecomponents.de*

bikecomponents.de y starbike!! Son los mas baratos solo que primero hay que mandarles un mail para ponerse de acuerdo con el envio, que normalmente tarda mucho pero tienen unos preciazos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo no tuve que enviar correo a Starbike. Hice mi orden y 6 días despues ya tenía las llantas que pedí en mis manos.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

jimborello said:


> bikecomponents.de y starbike!! Son los mas baratos solo que primero hay que mandarles un mail para ponerse de acuerdo con el envio, que normalmente tarda mucho pero tienen unos preciazos


La verdad que no me parecen unos preciasos, primero estan en euros, segundo esta el envio a Mexico de por medio, y tercero los aranceles arancelarios mexicanos... :skep: 
Ademas he aprendido en carne propia, que no importa lo caro que sean los productos en USA, siempre seran mas baratos que en Europa (excepto quiza en Inglaterra).


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

mtymxdh said:


> pues yo no me he atrevido a comprar en el otro lado y mandar hasta mi casa... pero cada que leo estos threads, me dan ganas....
> 
> yo conozco una tienda en Greencastle, Indiana, pero no se si envien hasta aca, le voy a comentar al dueño
> 
> en mi caso, haciendo cuentas, sale igual o a veces mas caro comprar alla, por que aunque compro y mando a McAllen TX... el viaje + TODAS LAS P_NDEJADAS que acabo comprando... sale peor


depende como lo veas jejej....el viaje (casetas y gasolina) son como 1000 pesos...no vas a buscar algo que te costo 50USD!!!....a menos que tenga que ir por otra cosa, no voy al otro lado exclusivamente a buscar bici stuff a menos que tenga 500USD en mercancia (18%=90 USD=1100pesos)...las P-ndejadas no las cuento en el costo de las cosas de bici...son p-ndejadas :lol:

el resto de las cosas, o un amigo me trae las cosas (como una ves el amigo mtymxdh ) o las pido a mty...18% de 200USD por ejemplo son 36 USD...no esta mal, cosiderando los costos en que te metes si pides directo a mex (envio internacional+la nunca fija tasa aduanera)


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

yo entre a starbike todo emocionado y el shock que en jenson esta en 343usd ahi lo tienen en 449 euros... y casi casi como Condorito ¡Plop!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> depende como lo veas jejej....el viaje (casetas y gasolina) son como 1000 pesos...no vas a buscar algo que te costo 50USD!!!....a menos que tenga que ir por otra cosa, no voy al otro lado exclusivamente a buscar bici stuff a menos que tenga 500USD en mercancia (18%=90 USD=1100pesos)...las P-ndejadas no las cuento en el costo de las cosas de bici...son p-ndejadas :lol:
> 
> el resto de las cosas, o un amigo me trae las cosas (como una ves el amigo mtymxdh ) o las pido a mty...18% de 200USD por ejemplo son 36 USD...no esta mal, cosiderando los costos en que te metes si pides directo a mex (envio internacional+la nunca fija tasa aduanera)


sigue dandome la contra y no te vuelvo a traer nada eh!! :madmax: :madmax: JA JA JA JAJA No te creas, por cierto, probablemente voy el 30 de abril.... :eekster:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

mtymxdh said:


> yo entre a starbike todo emocionado y el shock que en jenson esta en 343usd ahi lo tienen en 449 euros... y casi casi como Condorito ¡Plop!


El problema con las tienas Europeas, excepto CRC ya que tienen otro "currency" es que el Euro es la moneda mas cara en este momento.... es decir, siempre te va a salir mejor pagar la viajada a gringolandia (si vives en el norte) e ir y comrpar alla, que comprar en euros, con el tipo cambiario.

Ahora que la verdad espero que el euro recupere su valor de al menos 20 pesucos pronto :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

cesalec said:


> Ahora que la verdad espero que el euro recupere su valor de al menos 20 pesucos pronto :madman:


Oajala se mantenga a 1.3 dolares por euro... o menos.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> He pedido cosas de Jenson, Starbike, Larry, Chad, Chain Reaction y todo ha llegado sin problemas.


Todo llega sin problemas, el punto es, a que costo, o a que atorada de aduana...

como te digo por un par de jerseys y una mascara respro que pedi de CRC, la aduana me queria multar por "contrabando chino" con 400 dols, por una sudadera que me regalaron unos amigos de alemania, me querian atorar 7mil pesos.... por venir de alemania.

precisaemente la idea es tener idea de por donde llegarle a lo que uno necesita sin ese tipo de problemas...

basicamente la aduana hace lo que quiere, el pais esta bloqueado al comercio con europa primero por los precios, segundo porque se intenta hacer prevalecer un TLC que basicamente no existe... (sino porque seguimos pagando aranceles al traer productos de USA), ademas que industria pretenden proteger con tales aranceles??

Eso si, es muy claro que cualquier textil (aunque diga made in germany, taiwan, etc), que no venga de USA (aunque sea echo en China) es clasificado como Contrabando y se paga entre un 300 a 600% el valor del paquete solo por recibirlo (lo cual me parece ridiculo)...

ahora algunas tiendas, como hmm ahoritanor ecuerdo el nombre luego me acuerdo, no te envian a Mexico, a varias les he preguntado cual es la razon, y la razon de 2 o 3 fue: no confiamos en el sistema de mexico, y creemos que el correo en mexico es malo y poco confiable, se les olvida que tambien aqui hay ups, dhl, y fedex...

eso si cuidado con estafeta...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

no le des tantas vueltas cesalec....te paso mi direccion del otro lado...te pido las cosas a MTY y luego te las envio....claro! un pequeño % se queda en MTY! :lol:

fuera de broma...no existen servicios asi donde estas?....quizas te cobren un poco mas del 18%... pero sabes lo que estas pagando siempre.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Warp said:


> Oajala se mantenga a 1.3 dolares por euro... o menos.


en eso tienes razon, para el 99% de la gente, para el otro 1% ojala subiera otra vez :crazy:


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

en tu trabajo te pagan en Euros o que?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> yo entre a starbike todo emocionado y el shock que en jenson esta en 343usd ahi lo tienen en 449 euros... y casi casi como Condorito ¡Plop!


Starbike es bueno para comprar llantas, en especial schwalbe; dicen que tambien para comprar shimano... aunque creo que lo más barato hoy dia es CRC para shimano. Para amortiguadores y horquillas, quedate con USA.

Lo que me he dado cuenta, es que no existe un solo lugar bueno para comprar todo tipo de cosas, lo que no lo hace rentable si no piensas en comprar cosas de alto valor o en gran cantidad dados los costos de envío.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

cesalec said:


> Todo llega sin problemas, el punto es, a que costo, o a que atorada de aduana...
> 
> como te digo por un par de jerseys y una mascara respro que pedi de CRC, la aduana me queria multar por "contrabando chino" con 400 dols, por una sudadera que me regalaron unos amigos de alemania, me querian atorar 7mil pesos.... por venir de alemania.
> 
> ...


Ni hablar, hace unas semanas escribí de este tema en otro thread ("fabricas SRAM"), ojalá lo hubieras podido leer antes de hacer el pedido. Yo tambien lo aprendí por la mala.

Hoy dia sigo pidiendo de CRC, pero no pido NADA de ropa.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

El chiste esta en pedir por un servicio que delegue la entrega a Mexpost (sepomex) en México; normalmente todos los correos nacionales (USPS, DHL en alemania, Royal Mail, etc) delegan la entrega local a Mexpost. De esta forma el envío no es tan caro y solo te cobran los aranceles (el servicio ya tienen incluido el costo del agente aduanal, y esto tiene un plus adicional... Hint...donde le echan mas ganas la gente, donde cobran o donde no cobra adicional). Evitar en lo posible UPS (te clavan el colmillo cañon, al agente aduanal le pagan de forma adicional), y en lo posible Fedex; aunque nunca he tenido mala experiencia tampoco.

Tambien hay que comprar en tiendas que calculen el shipping basados en el peso y medidas de lo que se trae, y no en el costo de la mercancia.

Y por último, NUNCA pedir textiles, a menos que se esté dispuesto a correr el riesgo que lo cachen y pagas N veces más de impuestos, o perder lo que se pidio.

De esta forma, SI sale mas vara que ir a comprar a USA.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

cesalec said:


> Todo llega sin problemas, el punto es, a que costo, o a que atorada de aduana...
> 
> como te digo por un par de jerseys y una mascara respro que pedi de CRC, la aduana me queria multar por "contrabando chino" con 400 dols, por una sudadera que me regalaron unos amigos de alemania, me querian atorar 7mil pesos.... por venir de alemania.
> 
> ...


Costo? Pues mira, todas mis ordenes siempre vienen de 200 USD para arriba pagando aproximadamente 30-35 USD en envío, lo cual me parece bien. Otras veces pido ordenes de 800-1000 USD y me cuestan como 70- 120 dolares de envío dependiendo del tamaño.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

tacubaya said:


> Costo? Pues mira, todas mis ordenes siempre vienen de 200 USD para arriba pagando aproximadamente 30-35 USD en envío, lo cual me parece bien. Otras veces pido ordenes de 800-1000 USD y me cuestan como 70- 120 dolares de envío dependiendo del tamaño.


incluyendo las tasas aduaneras?...si es asi, esta muy bien


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Ni hablar, hace unas semanas escribí de este tema en otro thread ("fabricas SRAM"), ojalá lo hubieras podido leer antes de hacer el pedido. Yo tambien lo aprendí por la mala.
> .


deja le doy una checada...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

te recomiendo wheel world, a mi siempre me a llegado todo bien sin ningun cargo extra envian por usps


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

hace poco mas de un mes compre un candado en Thousands of Cycling Parts and Accessories - Delivered Worldwide - AEBike.com y todo perfecto sin pagar impuestos por USPS en menos de 15 días.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Si andan buscando marcas europeas en mexico pueden probar CrossMountain Bikes


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Honor,a quien honor merece*

En dias pasados tuve la agradable experiencia de visitar la tienda de Crossmountain en su nuevo local en GDL. :yikes:

Me lleve la increible sorpresa, de que por primera vez en mi vida, el personal SI estaba perfectamente enterado de los productos, que estaba vendiendo :eekster:

Yo me hice que no sabia nada de bicis, para tratar de cacharmelo infraganti, en alguna deshonestidad o mentira de querer vender algo, que no era la necesidad del cliente.:nono:

Pero no fue así, y termine comprando un juego de frenos magura MT2, que era para lo que yo iba específicamente, pero en ningún momento trato de venderme unos mas caros, me dio las especificaciones de cada uno, tal cual en la pagina Web de Magura. Y al final me dijo que este era el mismo freno que el tope de gama MT8 en cuanto a potencia y desempeño únicamente con algunos gramos mas.:yikes:

El precio final de los frenos si corresponde al anunciado en su pagina Web, no hay sorpresas, ni letras chiquitas.:ihih:

Y todavía tuvieron la gentileza de cortar las mangueras de los frenos a mi gusto y si hubiera llevado la bici, hasta me los instalan sin ningún costo extra.:cornut:

Felicidades a Crossmountain, :thumbsup:

Ya ven, que en Mexico, si se pueden hacer bien las cosas.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por cierto, tienen toda la gama de llantas Swalbe en existencia y a precios súper competitivos a nivel mundial.

Hasta miren lo que conseguí :


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Felicidades a Crossmountain, :thumbsup:
> 
> Ya ven, que en Mexico, si se pueden hacer bien las cosas.


Otro voto positivo para Crossmountain...

A mi me mandaron unas partes muy especificas para mi Nicolai. De hecho, tuvieron la gentileza de desbaratar uno de sus kits de rodamientos para enviarme solo los que necesitaba.

Nada de "noooo, joven; asi como usted lo quiere no se puede. Tengo el juego completo de bujes que le cuesta tanto". Les dije lo que queria y me lo mandaron en cuanto les hice el deposito. Totalmente profesionales.

Ya de paso y para satisfacer mi fetiche por el hule, les pedi una Racing Ralph que aunque era de la linea Performance, estaba a muy buen precio.

Ah... el envio tambien estuvo en lo normal (120 pesos por estafeta, creo). Asi que todo bien, excelente. Como pedir en cualquier parte... tal vez hasta mas comodo porque ya no hay sorpresas de aduanas y demas.

Por cierto... en mi caso, les mande un mail a su correo y contestan de volada. Asi que se nota que por internet, por correo o en su tienda, los cuates estos cumplen muy bien.

Excelente trabajo el de Crossmountiain.

Aparte... ahora tienen Campeona Panamericana!!

Nicolai Campeona de America... wait, what? Dafuq?
Una pequeña marca alemana campeona en America? :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Una buena tienda Online que tiene muy buenos precios en componentes, herramientas y partes.

Envian desde Inglaterra por Royal Mail ( el equivalente a USPS ) sin pagar impuestos y de manera súper rápida.

Su catalogo es limitado pero encuentras cosas interesantes

Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: tiendas online, aqui en mexico: chequen en facebook smartbicycle. esta en mazatlan:thumbsup:


----------



## RoberTNT (May 28, 2013)

Hola a todos, acabo de ingresar al foro y no sé si esta bien lo que estoy haciendo jajaja (espero que si) soy de México y estoy pensando en armarme mi primera 29er, ya tengo en la mira el cuadro un Sette Razzo, este lo pediría a Estados Unidos, por PricePoint (que hasta donde he leído, algunos no le tienen buena fe jaja) sería mi primer compra en el extranjero, estoy un poco escéptico, pero ya me estoy animando, mi pregunta es ¿alguno me podría decir aproximadamente cuanto se pagaría extra al precio de 299 dls que tiene el cuadro? y también vi un grupo completo SLX 3x10 en CRC y me gustó, ¿Cuanto sería el costo en este?. No sé si sea mucho pedir un aprox. en los costos de envío y esas cosas, es que estoy un poco corto de dinero jajaja y quiero calcular al maximo para ver en que otros componentes puedo invertir mas. Tambien quiero hacer un aporte la página de Benotto tiene muy buenas cosas y al parecer a buenos precios, al menos en Shimano y Tecnobike tambien se ve como buena opción.
Saludos a todos, gracias.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Por regla general, 16% (IVA) sobre el valor incluyendo envío + fee de desconsolidación de embarque de unos 200-300 pesos. En esta última es donde cada compañía tiene sus reglas.. y los del mostrador rara vez saben.


----------

